# old Amarican Flyer



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

i have some old train engines and cars but i dont know what they are (i know they are "American Flyer" but i dont know the size or what they are worth. im looking to sell them to someone that will enjoy them. is there any old American Flyer experts on this forum that could tell me something about these?


thank you.


----------



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

photos


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

They look like they are S scale... Is the track that goes with them two rails or three?


----------



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

two rails.
and there is a pile of track too.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep, that would mean S scale... This is one of the more uncommon scales as it never really caught on... We have one member here, Reckers, who runs S scale, so maybe he would be interested in them


----------



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

how would i get in contact with Reckers? he may have a better idea of what it is worth.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

He usually visits here daily, so I am sure he will chime in soon... Or you could PM him...


----------



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

ok thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He is in the process of moving. He mentioned a two week time frame. Once he sees this, you won't get rid of him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> He is in the process of moving. He mentioned a two week time frame. Once he sees this, you won't get rid of him.


S....S....someone say S:laugh:

I know hes going to like that crane.

How much you looking for them?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* Good morning, everyone! I'm about to take my beloved out of town to shop for shoes----apparently, the ones in Louisville don't fit right. Anyway, I'll be slow in responding for that reason. 

Ben I, first of all, welcome to the forum. Let's separate your question into 2: what do I have, and what are they worth?

The best answer to the first question can be found here: 

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ucts-directory-rolling-stock-flat-cars-02.htm

Use the bar at the top to shift from steam locomotives to diesel to cars, and so on. There is a number on each of your cars that identifies it----look up that number and you'll see a date and description for each car. That flat gray one with no number is probably a 600-series work caboose that goes with the crane. The crane is too long to travel by itself: the boom rests on the deck of that flat gray car.
Second---prices. There's no way to tell you what they will sell for. Right now, it's a buyer's market because of the economy, so selling prices are lower. The best indication is to find a similar car (again, by number) on ebay and follow it to see how it sells. A suggestion would be to do two things: first, make sure they work. Second, decide if you want to sell for a lower price package-deal to get rid of it all, or piece them out for months on ebay to try for more money.
It's possible I'd be interested, though much of my spending money is tied up in the whole moving thing, right now. What I'd like to do is talk to you further about it, but my day's gonna be tied up away from the pc. Just so you don't feel I'm taking advantage of you, let's continue the discussion here in the open, and I'd encourage anyone to disagree with anything I say. If we get to talking about me buying stuff from you, we'll take it to pm; no one besides us wants to wade through posts about how to ship and so on.

Best of luck with it,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay....a little delay by the little lady. *L* That gray, flat car is probably the chassis of a #607 Tool Car to go with the crane. Steam locomotive is a 283 Pacific made in 1957. Check to see if it runs, check to see if it's a smoker or chuffer---I'll get back with you about that. Crane appears to be a 1960's vintage, but I can't read the number. See if it works, if cord is good, and so on. Might have some missing parts on the boom. Diesel is a 470 Hiawatha...see if it works. I'll get back to you later---time to go!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Okay....a little delay by the little lady. *L* That gray, flat car is probably the chassis of a #607 Tool Car to go with the crane. Steam locomotive is a 283 Pacific made in 1957. Check to see if it runs, check to see if it's a smoker or chuffer---I'll get back with you about that. Crane appears to be a 1960's vintage, but I can't read the number. See if it works, if cord is good, and so on. Might have some missing parts on the boom. Diesel is a 470 Hiawatha...see if it works. I'll get back to you later---time to go!




Hey King Of S?

Do I smell deal?

Drop what ever your doing and make a deal.

Maybe old Ed will snatch them up and hold them for ransom.

Get them before I do!:laugh:

You know the old saying,

Get them while their hot?

Or don't snooze you lose?

Count your chickens before they hatch?:laugh::thumbsup:

 I all ways got time for a deal. 

No matter what I am doing.:laugh:


Edit............................,


Someone please fix the "a" in Am"a"rican , in the title.

It's like looking at a upside down, backwards American flag.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L* Ed, I'll try to answer his questions first, and see what condition they are in. I might be tempted to make an offer for them.

Ben I, do you know if any of the stuff works? Also, how much track are you talking about? Transformer? Any accessories? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, he's not answering. I guess he was more interested in being handed a price list to ebay the stuff. Vaya con Dios!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

it was a good read anyway


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It was a good read---very entertaining for a day, anyway. It does raise an interesting point, though, so I'd like to throw a question out to the group. Let's take this thread as an example to work with.

Ben I, this is not about you, but about an interesting predicament. Let's suppose Tom shows up one day on the site---his first post is "I've inherited some train stuff I'd like to sell." He posts a group of pics. No one has ever heard of him---he may be legit or he may be posting pics he cut and pasted from old Ebay offers. How does one go about negotiating with him? As a seller, he doesn't want to send part or all of a collection to a stranger on a promise to pay; as a potential buyer, I don't want to send a check to a guy on a stranger's assurance it's in good working order or that he promises to ship it. Stopping payment on a check that's already cashed is a poor strategy. Anyone have thoughts to offer?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> It was a good read---very entertaining for a day, anyway. It does raise an interesting point, though, so I'd like to throw a question out to the group. Let's take this thread as an example to work with.
> 
> Ben I, this is not about you, but about an interesting predicament. Let's suppose Tom shows up one day on the site---his first post is "I've inherited some train stuff I'd like to sell." He posts a group of pics. No one has ever heard of him---he may be legit or he may be posting pics he cut and pasted from old Ebay offers. How does one go about negotiating with him? As a seller, he doesn't want to send part or all of a collection to a stranger on a promise to pay; as a potential buyer, I don't want to send a check to a guy on a stranger's assurance it's in good working order or that he promises to ship it. Stopping payment on a check that's already cashed is a poor strategy. Anyone have thoughts to offer?




"_Amarican flyer!!!!:thumbsdown:_

I guess no one will fix the lettering either!:thumbsdown:

I all ways thought the same thought. 
A lot join up to sell their wares and stuff they inherited,or found in the trash pile somewhere and how are you supposed to know if they are legit?
Or they just want a estimate on how much they are worth, then you never hear from them again not even a thank you.:thumbsdown:

Unless they are also listing on e bay then you are somewhat reassured to receiving the items for sale.
But then they are just using the site for free advertisement.

Your welcome BEN I


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good points there, guys.

I'm usually a pretty trusting sort, but I would NOT attempt to do business with a first-time poster on this forum, or any other, for that matter. No "sense" of the person's character. That's true to some extent on eBay, but there eBay goes out of it's way to protect the buyer.

I recently bid and won something on eBay, and promptly paid via PayPal. A day later, I saw that the seller was banned from the site, with no sign of him shipping my item. I filed a formal dispute with eBay/PayPal (against the guy), and my full purchase price was promptly (2 or 3 days) refunded. A bit of a nuisance to go through all that, but no real harm (to me) done in the end.

On a forum, there's no such layer of protection (understandably). And, as such, I'd shy away from transactions with new-to-the-site members.

That doesn't offer much in terms of suggestions/ideas for our forum here, other than to stress the importance of getting to "know someone" a bit before going down that road.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with both of you. I guess for new posters, there's only two ways to establish bona fides. One is for an established member who's not involved to act as third-party umpire and hold the money until the transaction is satisfactorily concluded, then forward it to the seller. The other would be to have the seller ship and then receive payment if what arrives is as described. The latter is unattractive to a seller, but they are the ones with no established reputation. I can't see a third way of doing it.

If no one objects or has a better idea, I'll post a new thread next week----something on the order of "Information for New Sellers". It would be applicable to anyone newly registering at the site and wanting to sell----maybe someone with less than 25 posts? I'm not suggesting a rule, here---just a guideline for folks who just come and want to sell stuff. That way, there's already a discussion of problems and expectations. If any member wants to disregard the guidelines, they're fully entitled to. What do you guys think?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

I like the idea. Again, note a steadfast rule, as you say, but just a general suggestion of guideline or protocol for people to follow. If they choose to, great ... if they don't, then that in and of itself is a red flag for those who might consider doing business.

Hey ... good luck with your upcoming move, by the way!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Reckers said:


> It was a good read---very entertaining for a day, anyway. It does raise an interesting point, though, so I'd like to throw a question out to the group. Let's take this thread as an example to work with.
> 
> Ben I, this is not about you, but about an interesting predicament. Let's suppose Tom shows up one day on the site---his first post is "I've inherited some train stuff I'd like to sell." He posts a group of pics. No one has ever heard of him---he may be legit or he may be posting pics he cut and pasted from old Ebay offers. How does one go about negotiating with him? As a seller, he doesn't want to send part or all of a collection to a stranger on a promise to pay; as a potential buyer, I don't want to send a check to a guy on a stranger's assurance it's in good working order or that he promises to ship it. Stopping payment on a check that's already cashed is a poor strategy. Anyone have thoughts to offer?


I see this situation as an ethical issue... 
It's not right to fraudulently raise the expectations of a merchant. 


Greg


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Choo choo, I'm not sure what you mean by fraudulently raising the expectations of a merchant---can you elaborate on that? My interest is in eliminating some of the barriers to sales within the site by strangers. I've bought from people I talk to here with no qualms; on the other hand, who'd want to send a check for $100 or more to a first-time poster who promises to send the items purchased, and that they meet the description? 

An example would be someone who copies pics from an ebay post and comes to the site, offering to sell. You send a check and he cashes it, never sending you anything. Just the possibility of that is enough to forestall buying from someone honest. You can't tell the crooks from the good guys. What I'm going to post is a general outline of how to successfully sell on this site. If people want to follow it, fine; if not, that's fine, too. But, you being able to point to the thread and say "This is how we do it, here" may enable you to buy with confidence. That's all I'm after.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ, thank you! We're coming into the back stretch this week: cleaned out the attic yesterday, and the apartment is piled with boxes. I sign the lease next Tuesday (a week from tomorrow) and get the key that evening, so my time here will be curtailed for the next few weeks. Wish me sunshine on moving day!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, "Unavailable?" Who's gonna help me with all my, "Newbie" AF questions?

I know, I'll just ask T-Man, he loves the challenge

Reckers, have fun moving, lots of, "Benefits" and there's also more room!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* Not a problem; I still intend to check in as often as possible. I secretly go to Big Ed and T-Man for all my answers, anyway. I'm quietly gloating over the basement: we have agreed it belongs to me in it's entirety. Half is unfinished laundry/workshop area; the other half is carpeted and is my future train room. She's allowed to put her eliptical down there, but that's it. *L* I just worked out some quick dimensions---at one end, I could actually put in an 8' x 8' layout, if that were practical, and that's roughly 1/3 to 1/2 of the available space! Finally room for my toys!!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Don't forget you can go uppppp!!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* Right now, I'm greedy----I'm trying to figure out how much of that 8 x 8 I want to start with. I could actually go something like 8' x 20', but I figure it would take me about 20 years to landscape it all. Up is definitely in the picture: I want to incorporate all those bridges I've been buying. The gf has great expectations about me making book-cases andscaping/gardening, too, so I'll have to get that lauched, first. Lift dat barge, tote dat bale...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Ben I..........

I see you were on tonight............


No comments


What do you think?

This was your thread.


What do you think? Did you ever sell on e bay?
Are you a confirmed Pay Pal user.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> *grins* Not a problem; I still intend to check in as often as possible. I secretly go to Big Ed and T-Man for all my answers, anyway. I'm quietly gloating over the basement: we have agreed it belongs to me in it's entirety. Half is unfinished laundry/workshop area; the other half is carpeted and is my future train room. She's allowed to put her eliptical down there, but that's it. *L* I just worked out some quick dimensions---at one end, I could actually put in an 8' x 8' layout, if that were practical, and that's roughly 1/3 to 1/2 of the available space! Finally room for my toys!!!!


You allowed her to put her eliptical down there!!!!

What the heck is that?:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> You allowed her to put her eliptical down there!!!!
> 
> What the heck is that?:laugh:


No Ed, it is not 

It is some sort of exercise machine that is sort-of like a stair climbing machine...


----------



## Ben I (Mar 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hi Ben I..........
> 
> I see you were on tonight............
> 
> ...


sorry. yes i was on but no i did not have time to read all the posts or comment. 
sorry to appear to all to be a flake but time has been short of late. 
no i don't have a mind to start a new hobby of trains. i am up to my eyeballs in to manny hobby's as is.
im trying to off the trains because the old man says they have to go. and they other wise will end up at the dump. 
thank you all for your input and the links Reckers. ill have to do the research but ill have to do it latter.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben, please feel welcome to come back and get to know everyone. You're always welcome, here.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> You allowed her to put her eliptical down there!!!!
> 
> What the heck is that?:laugh:


Like the man said, it's an exercise machine! She gets to stand on these things that are like two snowshoes, clutching two vertical handles. The snowshoes rotate like the pedals on a bicycle, only larger. The handles move back and forth while you peddle the thing----you can set the resistance, angle it higher, and so on. Sort of a no-impact combination of treadmill and stairclimber. I'm also going to allow her space to set up her Motorific/Christmas Village---one thing I've got is plenty of room! At some point, I'll build her a table for it and send a line out to do a lap around her table---probably add a train station to one end of it. Right now, I have to shelf all my original plans and start re-planning; I never expected to have this much space to work with!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... one thing I've got is plenty of room! ... I never expected to have this much space to work with!


Alright ... with March Madness and betting pools upon us, we'd all like to think that our "picks" will be this years winners. While this is certainly not a basketball forum, I'm afraid a little bit of that madness has crept over into our train space. So, if you'll all indulge me for a moment ...

April 23, 2011 ...

That's my "pick" for when we see Reckers here on the forum complaining that he doesn't have nearly enough space in his new basement to do all of the things/projects that he wants to do.

Pony up, boys ... pick your date now!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Like the man said, it's an exercise machine! She gets to stand on these things that are like two snowshoes, clutching two vertical handles. The snowshoes rotate like the pedals on a bicycle, only larger. The handles move back and forth while you peddle the thing----you can set the resistance, angle it higher, and so on. Sort of a no-impact combination of treadmill and stairclimber. I'm also going to allow her space to set up her Motorific/Christmas Village---one thing I've got is plenty of room! At some point, I'll build her a table for it and send a line out to do a lap around her table---probably add a train station to one end of it. Right now, I have to shelf all my original plans and start re-planning; I never expected to have this much space to work with!



Hook up a generator to it and you can power the trains with it.

Faster....faster....:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I need her out in the back yard, powering the garden! *L* And TJ, let me share my latest quandary with you....too much space! I want to do a 10' x 12' layout to start, and everyone I mention it to says, "You idiot! You won't be able to reach the middle to landscape it without a skyhook!"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here ya' go, Reckers ...

There's a factory in Nevada that makes super high tech sailboat racing sails. A worker is suspended in a harness over the sail-in-progress, and moved around via a huge computer-controlled gantry. Maybe ya' gotta get one of these gizmos:










That'll get you to the middle of your layout!:laugh:

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks promising, TJ, but that layout he's working on looks a little small. *L* have you anything in a larger size?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

put an access hatch in the middle.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, Ed. If there's one thing a sailboat really needs, it's a basement door. Let's you go downstairs and see what things look like, under the hull.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it looks like Ben is getting ready to just toss them in the garbage.:laugh:

Be a fool if he did.

To bad there wasn't someway you could purchase them.

Throw away ha ha ha we are talking deal time:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My guess is Ben will be back---he just takes his time getting to the decision. *S*


----------

